# Bootcelerator Freeware - Don't Think of...



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi,

I did a search for 'Disable Windows Logon Screen' and chose this thread and post:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=770932

I read the whole thread with fascination. In the post (linked) I opted to chase after a freeware mentioned there. I finished up searching on Google for *Bootcelerator*. Google is often obliging and was on this occasion, taking me straight to it (first up).

I went for the download. I went for it after I had clear indications that it might be more than I wanted - more than anyone would want.

Lavasoft Adaware revealed 57 objects. Registry entries and value changes. The handle on all of them: *WhenU*.

I used all my resources and brought in Panda as well. The removal of all traces took me about half an hour.

I never did see any sign of Bootaccelerator! Somewhere on this fool's errand I had noticed it was to be 24K in size. The download I got, which would do just about anything I wanted it to except improve my bootup and disable a friend's splash screen, was over 1MB.

*PLEASE DO NOT DOWNLOAD BOOTCELERATOR* unless you are bored out of your tree.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thats the chance we take whenever we try to get something for free. Thumbs up :up: to the honest folks who provide us with a freeware that doesn't cost us time and patients to get our systems back on track from scumware.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=WhenU


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link, hewee. And for the advice, Joe. :up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

This might make for an interesting thread. If people who know of freeware with known spyware posted about it.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Bold_Fortune said:


> This might make for an interesting thread. If people who know of freeware with known spyware posted about it.


That's a great idea Bold_Fortune as aarhus2004 and myself can relate to another piece of Freeware called "Index.Dat Viewer". This program contains the almighty demon of all spyware, CoolWebSearch. The program installs SuperWebSearch, a cousin of CoolWebSearch. Both aarhus2004 and myself installed the "Index.Dat Viewer" program and became infected with CWS. Luckily after about 4 days I noticed that the Index.dat Viewer contained a SuperWebSearch toolbar in the upper right corner of the program. No major damage was done to my system except that over 250 files were created in my registery by CWS, but after I deleted the "Index.Dat Viewer" program and used the CWShedder program, I was able to delete these CWS files from my registry with the "JV16 Powers Tools" registry cleaner.


----------



## Bold_Fortune (Jan 3, 2003)

GoJoAGoGo, is this the program you are talking about?

http://www.softwarepatch.com/software/indexdat.html

I used that program lots in the past and never noticed it contained spyware. I'll be darn.

You're right, this kind of thread could be very helpful.

Wait. There are other "Index.Dat Viewers". Like this one...although, I've only used the one above.

http://www.acesoft.net/index.dat viewer/index.dat_viewer.htm

We got to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See the thread "WARNING: Aluria Software has gone bad "

http://forums.techguy.org/t290811.html


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Bold_Fortune said:


> GoJoAGoGo, is this the program you are talking about?
> 
> http://www.softwarepatch.com/software/indexdat.html
> 
> ...


The one you are showing me is not the one I used and actually is called WinSpy. The one I used was developed by John Marcovich and is called Index.Dat Viewer v2.1. I have supplied a link that will show a shot of the program. Notice on top of this program, on the right side, the Green and Orange letters "SWS" which is a SuperWebSearch toolbar/search engine. 
http://www.exits.ro/index-dat-viewer.html

I didn't realize WinSpy had a version out which appears to be a clean program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

www.exits.ro is blocked by my hosts file gojo.

But here is another one. Index.dat Suite
http://support.it-mate.co.uk/?mode=Home


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hewee,

The site: http://support.it-mate.co.uk/?mode=Home looks very interesting to me. Are you saying it is known to have spyware associated with its freeware or have you used it and found it OK? Or neither? (vbg)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It is the one I use. I don't use IE but for MS Updates so I have the Index.dat Suite, NO Install version. Just make a folder and unzip to it.

I do not know why the site is block either Ben but I have these here I guess are all from the same conmpany that are in my hosts file.
allsubtitles.exits.ro
best.exits.ro
books.exits.ro
www.exits.ro


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Hewee,

My thanks for straightening me out!

The site we are 'talking' about is the kind of one which gives me a real sense of feeling comfortable with it. I hope others will take a tour of it and give some feedback.

http://support.it-mate.co.uk/?mode=Home


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

I've browsed through the site and also feel comfortable and find it a useful site. I'm quite sure if I need another Index.dat program as I use Delindex.bat program and also use the deltree commands.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Heh, Joe, Loosen-up, live a little recklessly. Remember I paid for my Purge IE and still think that the innovative boogey-men have created ways around the likes of Delindex, Spider, Purge etc etc.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcomw Ben.


----------

